# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Anybody wants to buy? Jay-Z villa is for sale at 80M.

## Leon

*Fancy holidaying like Beyonce and Jay-Z? The swanky six-bedroom ten-bathroom super villa with indoor waterfall, cinema and soundproofed nightclub built by British bra tycoon Michelle Mone's husband on St Barts is up for sale for $80M*


*Villa Neo has played host to A-listers Beyonce and Jay-Z for Caribbean holidays**It was built in 2018 by UK billionaire Doug Barrowman and wife Michelle Mone**Property features an indoor waterfall and a 95ft long infinity pool* 


*But honestly, how it was approved by the* *Collectivity**, considering that they now have problems with electricity and other resources?

*I remember about 10 years ago staying in Lurin, in the 3 bedroom villa, and the manager telling us that they keep the 3rd bedroom locked, as they could not get approval to have enough electricity (I guess they only could have 100W panel) to have all 3 bedrooms air-conditioned. 

And then I guess things changed, at least for A-Listers - to "no limits".

SBH, and us, its long-time fans, will have to live with the continuing, big-bucks driven over-indulgence for decades if not for centuries.

----------


## elgreaux

Those big houses all use generators to avoid the lack of electricity problem, also better to have gas appliances (oven, dryer) in order to not overload the circuits - and since there are no gas lines, just tanks, it's not so easy. 

there is no excuse for a 95-ft pool on an island with no water!

----------


## Leon

> Those big houses all use generators to avoid the lack of electricity problem, also better to have gas appliances (oven, dryer) in order to not overload the circuits - and since there are no gas lines, just tanks, it's not so easy. 
> 
> there is no excuse for a 95-ft pool on an island with no water!



  +1!

----------


## Leon

A possibly good example for SBH:

*Amsterdam tells 'nuisance' tourists to stay away*








*Amsterdam looks to change its reputation.*

Amsterdam has launched a tourism campaign aimed at keeping “nuisance” tourists away.

The “discouragement campaign” wants to keep out drunk or stoned groups of young men by appealing to families and couples.

Councillors in the Dutch city say the move to discourage certain tourists from attending would be part of a targeted, digital discouragement campaign on foreign visitors who only come to Amsterdam for alcohol, drugs and sex”.

“The aim of the discouragement campaign is to keep out visitors that we do not want. If we love the city, we must take action now, said Sofyan Mbarki, the city’s deputy mayor who is implementing the tourism measures.

“Action is needed to prevent nuisance and overcrowding. Amsterdam is a world city and bustle and liveliness come along with this but to keep our city liveable we need to choose limits instead of irresponsible growth.”

Mbarki added: “We want to get rid of commercial parties who earn their money from vulgar touristic entertainment in the already scarce public space in the city centre: entertainment that does not take any account of Amsterdammers who live or work in the city.”

Amsterdam’s red light district is famed for its legalised brothels and window displays of sex workers.

But residents say the area draws intoxicated tourists who create an uncomfortable and unsafe atmosphere.

According to The Times, the “stay away” tourism campaign will initially focus on British visitors.

The fresh approach comes after the Dutch city already announced a series of new measures to tackle offensive visitor behaviour.

Mbarki introduced restrictions including a ban on smoking cannabis in city centre streets.

A limit on bachelor parties and pub crawls has also been imposed. The number of river cruises has also been capped.

----------


## cassidain

the CTTSB has eschewed le tourisme de masse in favor of le tourisme haut de gamme for some time. I'm not aware that the new administration has altered course, but perhaps it has???

i suppose some visitors haut haut haut de gamme will desire outsized pools to go with outsized villas and outsized egos.

perhaps the new administration will seek to limit construction permits of hyper-ambitious projects???

----------


## elgreaux

> i suppose some visitors haut haut haut de gamme will desire outsized pools to go with outsized villas and outsized egos.



one issue is that some of those people - like the ones in the 80million house - build these mega mansions then sell them.... so it's really just speculation ?

----------


## Leon

> perhaps the new administration will seek to limit construction permits of hyper-ambitious projects???



 I would vote for that if I could.

----------


## Dennis

> A possibly good example for SBH:
> 
> *Amsterdam tells 'nuisance' tourists to stay away*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, cross Amsterdam of my list for next summer!

----------


## cassidain

> .... so it's really just speculation ?



don't know of reason Saint-Barth would be any more or less immune to real estate speculation than any other locale, do you ?

----------


## Leon

> don't know of reason Saint-Barth would be any more or less immune to real estate speculation than any other locale, do you ?



Rate of villas prices appreciation is maybe higher on SBH than anywhere else?

----------


## davesmom

> Rate of villas prices appreciation is maybe higher on SBH than anywhere else?



I do not think so, because the prices in our area in San Diego have gone up exponentially in the last couple of years. People want to get out of Silicon Valley and LA and all came down with extra cash, because the prices up there are worse than ours. They really did not care what they had to pay,because they wanted to get their families out of the rat race/zoo up north, so I am guessing that is the case here as well.  Then quite a number of people sold just because the prices were so stupid, and unfortunately we lost some very nice neighbors /friends. Texas and Florida gained some nice people.

----------


## Hawke

inflation everywhere.

----------


## cec1

> don't know of reason Saint-Barth would be any more or less immune to real estate speculation than any other locale, do you ?



Interesting question. In this regard, what’s the difference between real estate “speculation” & “investment?”

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Well, cross Amsterdam of my list for next summer!



Come on Dennis, it's only banned in the city centre streets!  Plenty of other places and other streets!!   :Wink:

----------


## Dennis

> Come on Dennis, it's only banned in the city centre streets!  Plenty of other places and other streets!!



You're right!

Back on the agenda!

----------


## cassidain

> In this regard, what’s the difference between real estate “speculation” & “investment?”



another interesting question

----------

